# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Do a Backup of Your iDevice Before Upgrading to iOS 10.3

## KevinS

iOS 10.3 introduces a new file system.  You cannot roll back from iOS 10.3 to a previous iOS version.  You can wipe your iDevice and restore from backup, but only if you have a good backup available.  Do a backup before you install iOS 10.3.

http://bgr.com/2017/03/30/ios-10-3-f...ystem-warning/

----------


## LuckyKid

Thank you Kevin. I read that about the file system change and thought, @$&:! Must backup first. 

Using iCloud is fine, but having a certain, pre-upgrade backup on your PC / Mac is the way to go.

----------


## KevinS

Good point, Peter.  

I'll probably do the rest of my installs this weekend.  One thing to note - 10.3 is a large upgrade, and may appear to run glacially slow on older devices.  It will be best to have your iDevice connected to an external power source (PC/MAC/wall power), and to be patient.  Killing the upgrade in the middle may guarantee that you'll be doing a restore from backup before re-trying the upgrade.

----------


## stbartshopper

If ICLOUD 'is fine', does one need to do the pre-grade backup on our PC?

----------


## KevinS

Belt and suspenders.  If you're comfortable with your cloud backup, then you're probably OK.  An encrypted local backup is even better.

----------


## LuckyKid

> If ICLOUD 'is fine', does one need to do the pre-grade backup on our PC?



I plan to do just that. And Kevin's point is well taken. AC adapter at the ready, as well as plenty of free time. Stressing doesn't make software run faster!

As someone who has worked w computers for many decades I hate when my own tech upgrades go awry. I always try to build in a 'fall-back' plan for upgrades that seem complex. That way when things go *sideways* I can still get the upgrade done without a sweat. File system changes are (can be) a major hassle if they don't go well. One way street. 

I also update all Apps ahead of time, and sync with iTunes, then create one final backup (a restore point) prior to kicking off the upgrade. Most times these precautions are moot. But sometimes…

----------


## KevinS

My iPhone 6 and 7 iOS 10.3 upgrades only took 20-30 minutes to do the actual upgrade, but the pre-upgrade download of the new software took 90-minutes plus.  I think that Apple's servers may be a tad busy...

----------


## KevinS

Something - I suspect the upgrade to iOS 10.3 - turned on iCloud Backup on both of my iPhones.  I'm not a fan of cloud, and have turned it off again.

I'm currently beginning a round of upgrades to iOS 10.3.1 and will keep an eye on it.

----------


## LuckyKid

> I'm not a fan of cloud, and have turned it off again. .



Reminds me of one of my favorite New Yorker cartoons.

IMG_0256.JPG

----------


## stbartshopper

We backed up encrypted on a hard drive and on the iCloud. No problem. Thanks for the tips- it did seem slow but as you said it was a massive update!

----------

